# About 189 initial entry date



## rsanionw (Mar 23, 2017)

Hi,

I just got granted a 189 visa saying "Must make first entry to Australia before 30 May 2017". I flew to Sydney (arrived at around 3pm) on 22nd, stayed for a few hours (ate dinner) and hopped on to the next flight on the same day back to Beijing. I had cleared customs and scanned my passport.

Three quetsions:

1. it has validated my 189 visa since I made my initial entrance before 30th May 2017 as specified on the grant letter?

2. I do not need to be in Australia on 30th May 2017. I plan to travel to and stay in Australia in July 2017. My visa would still be valid then?

3. How could I confirm that I have made the entry and met their requirement?

Thanks a lot guys!


----------



## fugitive_4u (Nov 7, 2016)

rsanionw said:


> Hi,
> 
> I just got granted a 189 visa saying "Must make first entry to Australia before 30 May 2017". I flew to Sydney (arrived at around 3pm) on 22nd, stayed for a few hours (ate dinner) and hopped on to the next flight on the same day back to Beijing. I had cleared customs and scanned my passport.
> 
> ...


1) YES, It has validated your entry
2) YES, your VISA will be valid since you validated within May 2017
3) I'm not sure how you can validate, maybe you can try checking through VEVO???


----------



## rsanionw (Mar 23, 2017)

Hi Fugitive,

Thank you for the prompt reply to my questions. I was worried that I did not stay over night and left on the same day. So it would still validate my visa even though I landed and departed on the same day? 

Snow


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

rsanionw said:


> Hi,
> 
> I just got granted a 189 visa saying "Must make first entry to Australia before 30 May 2017". I flew to Sydney (arrived at around 3pm) on 22nd, stayed for a few hours (ate dinner) and hopped on to the next flight on the same day back to Beijing. I had cleared customs and scanned my passport.
> 
> ...


you crossed the Australian immigration counter.. thats enough,


----------



## rsanionw (Mar 23, 2017)

Thank you guys... I'm still a bit worried == is there anyway to check that it would be fine if now my next entry will take place in July? I only made that trip after my visa was granted... which was like a couple of hours at Sydney Airport. 

Thanks a lot!!!


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

a friend of mine has also done entry in similar manner, just for few hours, he will moving to Australia next year


----------



## Analyst23 (Nov 30, 2014)

I don't think there is no reason for worry. You are a validated PR now
All the best!


----------



## rsanionw (Mar 23, 2017)

sultan_azam said:


> a friend of mine has also done entry in similar manner, just for few hours, he will moving to Australia next year


Thanks again!!! XD Hope everything goes well~


----------



## rsanionw (Mar 23, 2017)

Analyst23 said:


> I don't think there is no reason for worry. You are a validated PR now
> All the best!


Thank you so much! Yea I have some anxiety / worry issues... planning to see some therapists when I get back Australia. And btw cute profile pic


----------



## Analyst23 (Nov 30, 2014)

rsanionw said:


> Thank you so much! Yea I have some anxiety / worry issues... planning to see some therapists when I get back Australia. And btw cute profile pic


Thank you. Shin chan is my favorite cartoon character


----------



## ssvk2018 (Jan 20, 2018)

Analyst23 said:


> Thank you. Shin chan is my favorite cartoon character


I have a query regarding IED. I’m applying for family PR. So if I get IED for, say 30 Mar 2018. Does it mean that the whole family should enter before the specified date? Or is it enough that the primary applicant enters before that date?


----------



## ammarmp (Feb 8, 2017)

ssvk2018 said:


> I have a query regarding IED. I’m applying for family PR. So if I get IED for, say 30 Mar 2018. Does it mean that the whole family should enter before the specified date? Or is it enough that the primary applicant enters before that date?


Each person's PR is independent, you will receive separate emails for each grant. Similarly for validation purposes, each member has to enter before the specified IED.

Hope this helps!


----------



## yikes297 (Jul 21, 2016)

ammarmp said:


> Each person's PR is independent, you will receive separate emails for each grant. Similarly for validation purposes, each member has to enter before the specified IED.
> 
> Hope this helps!


Hi, can secondary applicants make initial entry without primary applicant travelling with them?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

yikes297 said:


> Hi, can secondary applicants make initial entry without primary applicant travelling with them?


Each applicant can travel alone also

Cheers


----------



## charmingvijay (Oct 26, 2017)

ammarmp said:


> Each person's PR is independent, you will receive separate emails for each grant. Similarly for validation purposes, each member has to enter before the specified IED.
> 
> Hope this helps!


Guys.. I am just curious why would there be a huge delay between the Invitation & VISA grant ... As I could see in Ammar's signature, his Invite date is on Apr-17 & the Grant date is on Jan-18, which is 9 months delay.

Normally, everything after invitation should take max. 3 months right..??

Ppl are waiting for the 189/190 invitation which is done pro-rata basis.. okay queue & delay is understood.. But y for the VISA grant..?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

charmingvijay said:


> Guys.. I am just curious why would there be a huge delay between the Invitation & VISA grant ... As I could see in Ammar's signature, his Invite date is on Apr-17 & the Grant date is on Jan-18, which is 9 months delay.
> 
> Normally, everything after invitation should take max. 3 months right..??
> 
> Ppl are waiting for the 189/190 invitation which is done pro-rata basis.. okay queue & delay is understood.. But y for the VISA grant..?


See the global processing time 

https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/abou...ards/global-visa-citizenship-processing-times

If people got it in 3 months, they are lucky

The current estimated processing time for grant under 189 is around 10-11 months

Recently a member got grant after nearly 2 years

Cheers


----------



## charmingvijay (Oct 26, 2017)

newbienz said:


> See the global processing time
> 
> If people got it in 3 months, they are lucky
> 
> ...


Thanks... Gone thru the link, where it states as below:

"Processing times are impacted each month by changes in application volumes, seasonal peaks, complex cases, and incomplete applications."

IMO, I feel the Volume and Peaks are filtered at the time of Invitation right .. Why r these a criteria for VISA grant..? 

In this case, Would the VISA grant also goes on pro-rata basis like the Invitation or what..?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

charmingvijay said:


> Thanks... Gone thru the link, where it states as below:
> 
> "Processing times are impacted each month by changes in application volumes, seasonal peaks, complex cases, and incomplete applications."
> 
> ...


You are thinking of an idealistic world wherein an application just has to be ticked and the grant issued

Sadly that is not so and there are at least 100,000 to 150,000 applications pending if not more at any point of time at various stages of processing 

Each application has to move through several stages and would require months of hard labour to verify and clear 

Cheers


----------



## charmingvijay (Oct 26, 2017)

All these Ifs and Buts and the frustrations are due to the fluctuation of points based on the age. 

Already the assessment body EA has consumed 7 months of my time for validating and giving their assessment sheet, inspite of providing all needed documents.

Now I wonder how long I should wait for the invitation to happen and then the next wait for the VISA grant..??

I hope you understand my concern and vibes..


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

charmingvijay said:


> All these Ifs and Buts and the frustrations are due to the fluctuation of points based on the age.
> 
> Already the assessment body EA has consumed 7 months of my time for validating and giving their assessment sheet, inspite of providing all needed documents.
> 
> ...


You can wait patiently and be happy or can rave and rant and be frustrated 

But it’s not going to get you faster processing maybe an ulcer

The choice is yours 

Cheers


----------

